# Hi.....non body builder needs good advice on appetite suppressant



## skinnybird (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and looking for good sound advice.

I'm not a bodybuilder but I am someone who is looking to lose more weight, increase her fitness and shift the flab.

Last year my doctor put me on Reductill (similar effects to speed) which helped me lose a stone in a month, which is good for me!

But now it's been banned in the EU.

So I'm after something that helps to control my cravings/appetite (i can get bad sugar and bread cravings a lot) and also gives me lots of energy so when I go to the gym I can really go for it.

But it musn't be mega strong cos I do have to go to work (secondary school kitchen) and I don't want the kids thinking Mrs dinner lady is high all of the time!

I've been doing research and I keep on coming across ephedrine and slim Xtreme (which seams to be out of stock everywhere)

Could someone point me in the right direction to help me make a good start cos I don't want to buy a load of crap that don't work!

I'm fully aware that a good diet and regular trips to the gym and cycling to work is what I've got to do.

I'm 5ft 2" and 14st 2lbs, lost a total of 1.5 stone last year and stopped smoking after 20 years:thumb:

So I need to carry on...........

Thanks in advance for any help xxx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you only get sugar craving because it's in your head. do cardio and proper diet.. you don't appetite suppress crap well done for losing weight but 1.5 stone in a year is pretty SLOW progress is not bad but is slow you can more than that as your over weight for someone whos 5'2 .. post up your diet ?>


----------



## skinnybird (Mar 26, 2010)

I know the craving is in my head, it's all phsycological, but it's there, that's why the Reductill worked cos it took away the cravings and helped.

But now it's been banned so I'm looking for an alternative, just to help me work harder and have more self control. I know, I'm weak willed, my mum's the same, plus with low self esteem when things are bad it's a never ending cycle. So when I managed to lose some weight I felt great, dropped a dress size and felt that i could do anything.

Thing is I started smoking breifly again for a few months, I've have now stopped but I think my metabolism has rid off into the sunset cos it's non existant.

Today i had:

Brekkie: 50g regular swiss museli & 125ml semi skimmed milk

snack: 2 clemintines & 1 banana

Lunch: 1 egg in wholemeal bread with light spread of extra low mayo and salt.

Fat free yogurt

snack: starbar (I know it's bad i gave in whilst picking up kids from school)

Dinner: chicken breast with stirfry vegetables & soy sauce

Drinks: Green tea with mint (i drink lots of this, luv it!) and sparkling water at work

I've only re started the diet thing this week for proper


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just cos reductil is banned in the eu doesn't make it hard to get.....

still, your diet isn't helping.

one thing you could try though is hypnotherapy to overcome the cravings..


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Try adding more carbs into your diet (good ones like oats/pasta/whole grain) eat them earlier on during the day and for your tea, tends to help my cravings. And always have a good source of protein (steak yum).

As for supps,

Ephidrine is a good one for appetitite supressant (lost a stone in just over a week - some pretty bad sides though)

Thats probably one of the better routes to take, a lot of the OTC stuff is s**t i sell loads and people never come back for seconds and if they do it never worked. lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

where did you get your diet from .. weight watcher ? 1st not enough good fat. 2 few bad carbs .. 3rd some of the stuff you snack on i have never heard of.. lol 3 this should be the main thing in your diet protein hardly any from what i see. get your head stuck in the diet section ton of great information in there. also do your cardio in the morning focus on where you want to be in few months time .. you will do it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I would reckon that at about 2000 calories.Its too high. You need to really be on 1500 for worthwhile weight loss.You have to cut out the "odd" chocolate bar.That one moment of weakness, likely cost you a days fat loss.Also stir fry is rather vague.Do you cook in fat,o/oil? these things make a difference, also they are gonna cost you extra calories with no benefit.Put the veg in the oven and bake it,(along with the chicken)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

sizar said:


> where did you get your diet from .. weight watcher ? 1st not enough good fat. 2 few bad carbs .. 3rd some of the stuff you snack on i have never heard of.. lol 3 this should be the main thing in your diet protein hardly any from what i see. get your head stuck in the diet section ton of great information in there. also do your cardio in the morning focus on where you want to be in few months time .. you will do it.


Shes getting enough protein(milk/chicken) I cant see what you mean by bad carbs?


----------



## skinnybird (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi

sizar, do you mean the starbar (it's chocolate)

Yes this is the sort of diet you'd do on weight watchers but it's all i know, i was always told pasta is ok but only a little cos it's full of calories.

Oh well i guess i'll head over to the nutrition section.

*zelobinksy*: So is it best to do cardio in the morning rather than in the evening?

And *Slamdog* I wouldn't know where to get a medication if it's been banned, wish i did know though!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I know you wanted help re appetite suppressants but Essexboy is right re the snacks, skinny....unless you do some research and get used to the fact that you can eat MORE of the right foods whilst consuming less calories than you are currently ...and feel fuller - then the cravings will continue...and you will keep sneaking in the odd chocolate bar, biscuit, bag of crisps...

Have a look on fitday.com - it's a good resource

Appetite suppressants - tons of threads on this skinny - just keep reading and make your own decision there.


----------



## skinnybird (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you Jem.

Yes i was searching this forum and i came across fitday, so i will give that a go too, thanks xxx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

1st of all after a swift calculation I work out you are on sub 1200cals per day....and that is counting a 'generous' portion for your chicken and adding some oil to your stirfry.

Most of your ca 140g of carbs come fromn simple sugars, lactose, fructose rather than complex and more slow digesting carbs eg oats, sweet potatoe, brown rice....

The reason you are feeling hungry is basically because you are starving yourself. You barely have ANY fat in your diet and nowhere near enough protein (sub 100g). You are basically malnourished.

As already mentioned you will find that with a more balanced diet you will a) be eating more B) stop cravings because you blood sugar levels will be at a constant rather than on a roller coaster ride. You'd be better off with something like -

*1 whole egg 4 whites, 1 wholemeal granary toast or 50g porridge, handful berries, oats with scoop of whey protein.

* low fat cottage cheese & 2 ryvita style crackers, few almonds

* small baked sweet potatoe 100-120g chicken, salad with extra virgin olive oil and lemon juice dressing.

* pro biotic yoghurt, small apple

* salmon, steak, mackerel, + veg

* 80g deli cooked meat, couple of ryvita and tablespoon natural peanut butter.

As a rule of thumb - green veggies and salad (incl tomatoes) eat as much as you like.

With regards to when to do cardio.....do it when best suits you timewise. If you have time in the morning to get up and do and stick to it then great do it then. If however it is more suited to do it after work or whatever then do it then. Pick a time that is easy for you to stick to. The main thing is to be consistant!

Good luck!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Posts like this boil my p!ss.

"I cant lose weight cos i like sweeties too much"

Honestly, MAN THE FVCK UP! Its all in your head, if you want to lose weight you diet HARD and train HARD, lots of cardio, in the AM if possible, before meal 1.

Snack on protein rich foods - tuna, eggs etc...

Keep the carbs to the bare minimum.

Up the protein intake.

Take any opportunity to do some extra cardio.

Don't look for some magic pill because there isn't one, got to sort your head out, get over the cravings because we all get them!

Have an evening where you let yourself eat whatever you want. Same evening every week, that way you know its coming and can ride out the cravings until then.


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

I had friends stay last weekend so I bought lots of crisps and salted nuts, they also brought with them crisps and nuts and also 3 easter eggs. On Monday I bagged them all up and took them into work and left it in the works kitchen. If it isnt in the house you cant eat it. Where did the starbar come from?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

coldo said:


> Posts like this boil my p!ss.
> 
> "I cant lose weight cos i like sweeties too much"
> 
> ...


Coming from the guy that gorges like a mad man every week? Hardly seems like you have full control over your appetite either so i wouldn't be so quick to dish out criticism!

To break a sugar habit just like a tobacco addiction takes a long time just stick at it IMO.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Coming from the guy that gorges like a mad man every week? Hardly seems like you have full control over your appetite either so i wouldn't be so quick to dish out criticism!
> 
> To break a sugar habit just like a tobacco addiction takes a long time just stick at it IMO.


I gorge like a mad man for ...3? hours out of the 168 hours in a week. The other 165 i would be willing to bet i'm as in control of my appetite as you or any other person on here.

Infact, i dieted (succesfully) for 11months out of 12 last year so without blowing my own trumpet i think i can control my appetite just fine!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

coldo said:


> I gorge like a mad man for ...3? hours out of the 168 hours in a week. The other 165 i would be willing to bet i'm as in control of my appetite as you or any other person on here.
> 
> Infact, i dieted (succesfully) for 11months out of 12 last year so without blowing my own trumpet i think i can control my appetite just fine!


if it was as easy as "man up fatty" half the developed world would not be obese now would it my grumpy chum?

It's not all easy for everyone


----------

